# Marshall Class 5 in da house



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Got this baby yesterday. Very cool little amp! I will try and post a little youtube demo soon. It's got awesome Marshall crunch at fairly low volume! :bow:

Slideshow photos here - *Picasa Web Albums - Robert - Marshall Class 5*


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Cool. Is that what you got for coming in the top 10 in the half marathon?

:wave:


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Ha, no I ordered this one long before!

I was 1st Master runner and 6th overall. Better placing than I had ever hoped! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have been loving mine. BTW, Mercury Magnetics is now selling upgraded transformers for it. I wonder if the improve the sound (or even change it) . . .

TG


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice amp, i played one yesterday. 

For fun i hooked it up to a 4x12 cab.... and wow did that make this little amp growl... 

cheers.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I was listening to a guy playing through one at L&M on Saturday. Nice little amp. Not as "boxy" sounding as some of the other low-wattage amps. 

I suspect the extra beef in the MM OT will provide a stronger bottom end & probably some overall warmth as a result. Don't know if the PT upgrade would even be necessary. Shouldn't make a whole lot of difference unless it changes the secondary voltage from stock or something.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

dolphinstreet said:


> Ha, no I ordered this one long before!
> 
> I was 1st Master runner and 6th overall. Better placing than I had ever hoped! :smilie_flagge17:


Yeah, when I saw the results in the Herald, I noticed a guy from Camrose came in 6th, so I guessed it might be you. My co-worker here finished a couple minutes behind you. He just ran the Boston Marathon a couple weeks ago too.

You guys are nuts.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I love my Class 5 - but mine is in green tolex, you know the better sounding tolex. Tongue planted firmly in cheek.

Regards


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, the green always sounds better doesn't it, haha. I think these small amps look awesome in any available colour.

Here's a little demo I made over the lunch hour today. Seems like the amp likes humbuckers better?

[YOUTUBE]BumcowvmgRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Does the kid play?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

dolphinstreet said:


> Here's a little demo I made over the lunch hour today. Seems like the amp likes humbuckers better?



Put some good tubes in this thing and it sounds WAY better. Also, I find it sounds best for rhythm if you just slightly roll back the volume knob of your guitar; it takes away "the fuzz" and makes the dirt tighter. Roll the volume back up for solos. YA!

TG


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

What kind of tubes do you recommend?


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

dolphinstreet said:


> Seems like the amp likes humbuckers better?


Don't most?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

dolphinstreet said:


> What kind of tubes do you recommend?


I have some some old Garnet and Phillips labelled Mullards (12ax7s) in mine. I keep meaning to buy a NOS EL 84 but simply haven't had time to get around to it.

TG


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

if your amp should develp rattles over time...here are the fixes...

Marshall Class 5 Rattle Fix Statement.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Does the headphone jack actually kill the speaker output? How does this work with a tube amp? How does it manage the amp load?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The best current production el84 I've found (like many) is JJ. EHX is a close second. Love the tone of the Swede with vol at 9:00. Is it a 10 or 12 inch speaker?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks guys. It's got a 10 inch speaker.
I think I am going order some better tubes from Eurotubes. Those guys are great.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I posted a demo yesterday - 

YouTube - Marshall Class 5 Demo miced with SM57

YouTube - Marshall Class 5 with camcorder mic


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> The best current production el84 I've found (like many) is JJ. EHX is a close second. Love the tone of the Swede with vol at 9:00. Is it a 10 or 12 inch speaker?


Mine shipped with a JJ EL 84. I haven't changed it but would like to find some good NOS.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I contacted Eurotubes yesterday and they gave me some recommendations that I might just try out.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

dolphinstreet said:


> I contacted Eurotubes yesterday and they gave me some recommendations that I might just try out.


What did they recommend?

TG


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

JJ EL84 and two ECC83S's. The ECC83S preamp tubes will fatten up the drive tone and add a real sparkle to your sound.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Check your amp before you order the EL 84. It may have come stock.

I would spring for a bit extra and find some nice NOS tubes for the preamp.

TG


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Check your amp before you order the EL 84. It may have come stock.
> 
> I would spring for a bit extra and find some nice NOS tubes for the preamp.
> 
> TG


To quote a member here "the difference is mice nuts"


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Think it wouldn't be worth changing the tubes to those mentioned?

By the way, I'm going to make some new recordings. I just realized there is some bad digital clipping happening in that clip.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

There's some bad SOMETHING, that's for sure.

No offense intended - I really enjoy your demo clips. Usually.

But this thing sounds awful. All flubby, And distorted in a bad way.

Compared to your Heatseeker straight in, or with the various pedals you've shown - which consistently sounds totally amazing - this is just trash.

Can't tell for sure if it's the amp or something else.

PS - it would be great to see you demo the new Mack Skyraider SR-15, if they'll let you "borrow" one for a bit


----------

